# Dt. Wörterbuch für Open Office ?

## jay

Hi!

Open Ofiice 1.0 kommt ja laut Lizenzgründen im Gegensatz zu Star Office 6 ohne Rechtschreibprüfung aus, es existiert aber soweit ich weiß Add-Ons auf freiwilliger Basis. Gibt es sowas auch für die Deutsche Sprache? 

Jay

----------

## Beforegod

HI,

die Rechtschreibprüfung gibt es. Du findest Sie hier:

http://lang.openoffice.org/de/about-spellcheck.html

Viel Spass,

BeforeGod

----------

## c_kuzmanic

Super, Klasse Tip BeforeGod. Danach habe ich schon lange gesucht - Openoffice.org hat es echt nicht einfach gemacht solche custom dict's zu finden:)

----------

